# Linkin park or Metallica



## sagar.best (May 11, 2009)

I am a big fan of linkin park and dyeing to watch a live performance by them in real life.

Well whom you all like the most..??

i hope linkin park wins 

so apna chapa marna na bhule ......  lol


----------



## krates (May 11, 2009)

Linkin Park FTW!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2009)

Linkin Park it is.


----------



## sagar.best (May 11, 2009)

i think TDF has mostly linkin park fan's


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 11, 2009)

this must be a JOKE.both LP and Metallica are sellouts but musically speaking although Hybrid Theory is one of the best nu-metal albums Metallica has got atleast 3 essential thrash metal albums

so i vote for metallica


----------



## sagar.best (May 11, 2009)

yea hybrid theory is the best till now and meteora was also amazing ......

never heard songs of metallica tell me any of his best song let me try his songs also......


----------



## aditya1987 (May 11, 2009)

What is metallica?


----------



## sagar.best (May 11, 2009)

u kidding or really don't know


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

If you had asked me this 2 years ago, It would have clearly been Linkin Park.
Now, it's clearly Metallica out of the two \m/


----------



## IronManForever (May 12, 2009)

Stupid to compare these two actually.


----------



## mediator (May 12, 2009)

Linkin park is for kids. Metallica on Guitar and Megadeath for removing disorientation and clearing some really aromatic ear dirt. Though psychedelic trance is the taste of the season.  Well, who doesn't love trance. *www.smileyhut.com/music/wos_musik8.gif


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 12, 2009)

Linkin Park...FTW, I'll support them till I'm 20... !


----------



## Davidboon (May 12, 2009)

Linking Park  RULEZ ! ! ! !


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

@IronMan Forever
True. Both band are too far apart with regards to genres and popularity.

Looks like there are too many kids on this forum 
Where are teh m3t@l h3@ds??


----------



## latino_ansari (May 12, 2009)

Linkin Park just had one good album... Thats Hybrid theory and the rest were sad... 
Newayz comparing Metallica with Linkin park is just useless as they are of different genres..
If i had to choose I would vote for metallica coz i think kids listen to Linkin park... If u want some good Rock music then metallica is the way to go... And even Megadeth is a option...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2009)

Linkin Park is a successful electronica pop with guitars band.

Metallica is metallica. The co-founders of thrash metal and one of the best metal bands alive.

You can't compare them.

Linkin Park is for my 6-year old cousin sister while metallica is what I listen to


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2009)

THIS IS MY OPINION AND NO GENERALISATIONS. OTHERS MAY LIKE SOMETHING ELSE AND I AM NO-ONE TO OFFEND THEM.

_______
I never knew the world could fall to such an extent. Comparing Metallica with Linkin Park ? Mate, there is no comparision. LP is a commercially successful and a very, very over-hyped band. Agreed, it makes some catchy songs which are emo so the massess will love them but technically they are sh1t. Any person who is learning guitar or drums since a week or two can learn almost all of their songs in a couple of days.... while Metallica is quite technical, is really metal and they are one of the fore-runners of thrash genre (alongside Exodus, Slayer and many other)... their songs are very tough to play on any instrument and most of the songs have very good lyrical content to satisfy a young, angry teenager like me .
________________

Well, this is my opinion... if you like LP, listen to it and dont pay any heed to others. Do what you like .


----------



## arpit_the_indian (May 12, 2009)

I agree with Psychosocial. LP's a band which came 7-8 years ago. Metallica has been performing from the 1980s. Another thing, LP is a band which performs AlternRock while Metallica performs Metal. But if you ask me that which one of the 2 I would like to see in India, it has to be LP. I am also willing to see Metallica if it performs its latest album, "DEATH MAGNETIC".


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 12, 2009)

^u mean u love all things crap.who would love metallica to play songs from DM.certainly LP with its huge money and commercialisation would be a good live act too


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> THIS IS MY OPINION AND NO GENERALISATIONS. OTHERS MAY LIKE SOMETHING ELSE AND I AM NO-ONE TO OFFEND THEM.
> 
> _______
> I never knew the world could fall to such an extent. Comparing Metallica with Linkin Park ? Mate, there is no comparision. LP is a commercially successful and a very, very over-hyped band. Agreed, it makes some catchy songs which are emo so the massess will love them but technically they are sh1t. Any person who is learning guitar or drums since a week or two can learn almost all of their songs in a couple of days.... while Metallica is quite technical, is really metal and they are one of the fore-runners of thrash genre (alongside Exodus, Slayer and many other)... their songs are very tough to play on any instrument and most of the songs have very good lyrical content to satisfy a young, angry teenager like me .
> ...


+1 
Although I have to say, I got into metal only after about a year of LP


----------



## krates (May 12, 2009)

Suggest some good metallica songs  Time to listen to them now


----------



## amitabhishek (May 12, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Stupid to compare these two actually.



I +1 that!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

krates said:


> Suggest some good metallica songs  Time to listen to them now


If it's the first time you are listening to metal, then check out Nothing Else Matters, Fade To Black, Enter Sandman. (All three are great songs)
If this not your first "dive" into metal, then check out the epic "Master Of Puppets", For Whom the Bell Tolls, Seek and Destroy, Ride the Lightning, Fuel.  
Linkin Park is a bit over-rated, I wouldnt call them sh1t, but it's more like pop then nu-metal


----------



## sagar.best (May 12, 2009)

i can't understand why only kids listen to their songs haven't you watched any live performance by them ......a huge crowd is there of men and women above 20 yrs ....lol for me He is the best......

BTW i would also love to try metallica let us know some good and rocking songs of metallica.......


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 12, 2009)

Head Bashing Heavy Metal was/is never my fav genre ..... so between these 2 i ll have to chose LP


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 12, 2009)

sagar.best said:


> i can't understand why only kids listen to their songs haven't you watched any live performance by them ......a huge crowd is there of men and women above 20 yrs ....



+1


----------



## aditya1987 (May 12, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Stupid to compare these two actually.






mediator said:


> Linkin park is for kids. Metallica on Guitar and Megadeath for removing disorientation and clearing some really aromatic ear dirt. Though psychedelic trance is the taste of the season. Well, who doesn't love trance. *www.smileyhut.com/music/wos_musik8.gif






MetalheadGautham said:


> Linkin Park is a successful electronica pop with guitars band.
> 
> Metallica is metallica. The co-founders of thrash metal and one of the best metal bands alive.
> 
> ...





Psychosocial said:


> THIS IS MY OPINION AND NO GENERALISATIONS. OTHERS MAY LIKE SOMETHING ELSE AND I AM NO-ONE TO OFFEND THEM.
> 
> _______
> I never knew the world could fall to such an extent. Comparing Metallica with Linkin Park ? Mate, there is no comparision. LP is a commercially successful and a very, very over-hyped band. Agreed, it makes some catchy songs which are emo so the massess will love them but technically they are sh1t. Any person who is learning guitar or drums since a week or two can learn almost all of their songs in a couple of days.... while Metallica is quite technical, is really metal and they are one of the fore-runners of thrash genre (alongside Exodus, Slayer and many other)... their songs are very tough to play on any instrument and most of the songs have very good lyrical content to satisfy a young, angry teenager like me .
> ...



+1


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 12, 2009)

latino_ansari said:


> Linkin Park just had one good album... Thats Hybrid theory and the rest were sad...



You have nt listened to their Meteora and Reanimation .

// cool , so this is my 100 th post here


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> this must be a JOKE.both LP and Metallica are sellouts but musically speaking although Hybrid Theory is one of the best nu-metal albums Metallica has got atleast 3 essential thrash metal albums
> 
> so i vote for metallica



True both are sellouts... but comparing them, Metallica wins hands down... sadly, kids have made LP too famous  (I am a kid too and I also started with YellPee but fortunately, I got rid of that ear plague).


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2009)

sagar.best said:


> yea hybrid theory is the best till now and meteora was also amazing ......
> 
> never heard songs of metallica tell me any of his best song let me try his songs also......



His ? HIS?! Metallica is not his! Its them! For ****'s sake! It's a four men band... lol you dont even know whom you are comparing!

How did Hybrid Theory come out ? Well, YellPee recorded one song and then altering the riffs here and there, they recorded a whole album... meaning almost every song sounds the same with just different emo stuff thrown. It became a huge commercial success. Then came out Meteora. It was more like Hybrid Theory pt.2. and thats why people loved it. Then came M2M, which wasnt a success even though it was YellPee's most technical album with some solos by the hairy-monster a.k.a Brad Delson but it wasnt well appreciated. Why ? Coz it wasnt Hybrid Theory pt.3. .

It would be too unfair to diss YellPee and give all the praises to Metallica.... so lemme say that even if I love Metallica, and it is on my top 10 fav. band list... it's still a sell out. They started out by releasing Kill em' All, which is my all time fav. Metallica album with masterpieces such as Hit the Lights, Metal Militia and Motorbreath . Then came Ride The Lightning... well this album had it all! Fast thrash attacks and some nice ballads (Fade to Black.. anyone ?). Then came Master of Puppets. This album contains my all time fav. Metallica song and that's, 'Master of Puppets' . Then was the time for '....And Justice For All'. This album was also very good with the famous song 'One'. Then came the Black Album and this is very Metallica started going mainstream and with the albums, Load, ReLoad and St.Anger... they were unofficialy sold out! Death Magnetic is nice though... but still lacking when compared to the first 4 albums .


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2009)

sagar.best said:


> i can't understand why only kids listen to their songs haven't you watched any live performance by them ......a huge crowd is there of men and women above 20 yrs ....lol for me He is the best......
> 
> BTW i would also love to try metallica let us know some good and rocking songs of metallica.......



I was a big LP fane couple o' years ago and have seen nearly 7 live concerts by them.. including the famous Live in Texas. I know there is a huge crowd of 'men and women above 20yrs' but that does not make 'him' better.

Lol Metallica has a crowd full of people ranging from 13-60yrs old .


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

sagar.best said:


> i can't understand why only kids listen to their songs haven't you watched any live performance by them ......a huge crowd is there of men and women above 20 yrs ....lol for me He is the best......
> 
> BTW i would also love to try metallica let us know some good and rocking songs of metallica.......


By kids, Psychosocial and I mean "immature metalheads". 
I have all of LP's concerts, be it live in texas, Rock am Ring in 2004 or 2007, or Live Earth in Tokyo.
After a while though, I found LP to be too boring and repetitive, and I moved on to metal greats of Metallica, Iron Maiden, Megadeth and recently, Children Of Bodom
It's totally outrageous to compare LP to the pioneer's of the thrash metal genre, both are miles apart in terms of their music, genres audiences.

I'm not downgrading LP, I still have immense respect for them and would love it if they came to India, but still, I've realised that LP is not "the best" as most on this thread would think.


Phantom Lancer said:


> You have nt listened to their Meteora and Reanimation .
> 
> // cool , so this is my 100 th post here


Dude,
Hybrid Theory and Meteora are the only 2 albums LP are renowned for. (and by far their best)
M2M sucked big time. I was expecting more of Hybrid theory-like songs in M2M, but I got "My December" in the entire album. 
Reanimation was also nothing worth writing home about.  
@Psychosocial
Could you PM me the link to Kill "em All?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2009)

Absurd comparison.


----------



## sagar.best (May 12, 2009)

> His ? HIS?! Metallica is not his! Its them! For ****'s sake! It's a four men band... lol you dont even know whom you are comparing!


i know whom i am comparing  i wrote that in hurry so nvm.... and  what a nice history ... thanx..


----------



## sagar.best (May 12, 2009)

> Dude,
> Hybrid Theory and Meteora are the only 2 albums LP are renowned for. (and by far their best)
> M2M sucked big time. I was expecting more of Hybrid theory-like songs in M2M, but I got "My December" in the entire album.
> Reanimation was also nothing worth writing home about.
> ...



see here is the point LP is known for only 2 album meteora and hybrid theory and only in 2 best album they have much fame than you can think in the coming days what will happen.... LP is not rulze by kids it's rulez by all kids , youth , buddhe n all


----------



## esumitkumar (May 12, 2009)

METALLICA FTW !!!!! 

Whosoever is saying Linking Park is a kid


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

sagar.best said:


> see here is the point LP is known for only 2 album meteora and hybrid theory and only in 2 best album they have much fame than you can think in the coming days what will happen.... LP is not rulze by kids it's rulez by all kids , youth , buddhe n all


Oh god...
/me hides to save myself from  n00bs...


----------



## esumitkumar (May 12, 2009)

^^ ++1 ...Really Digit forum ki quality ekdum bekaar hoti ja rahi hai nOObs ki wajah se


----------



## rhitwick (May 12, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ ++1 ...Really Digit forum ki quality ekdum bekaar hoti ja rahi hai nOObs ki wajah se


Today's noobs are tomorrows geeks. -koi to bola tha.

Going like this, he may some day compare "Slipknot" and "Arch Enemy"...(this is uplift of standard   )


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Today's noobs are tomorrows geeks. -koi to bola tha.
> *
> Going like this, he may some day compare "Slipknot" and "Arch Enemy"...(this is uplift of standard   )


It was told by Gigacore 
But the n00bs here are, quite literally, a class apart


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2009)

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_7aEiWwVDZG8/SWEnhmYiacI/AAAAAAAAAZo/MrzAijopzu4/s400/noob+ste.jpg


----------



## mediator (May 12, 2009)

> LP is a commercially successful and a very, very over-hyped band


Himesh Besharmiya tooo!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

mediator said:


> Himesh Besharmiya tooo!


no, it's himesh "takla" Chammiya


----------



## mediator (May 12, 2009)

He is no longer takla. He grew hair somehow. Head hair I mean.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 13, 2009)

mediator said:


> He is no longer takla. He grew hair somehow. *Head hair I mean.*



Anyway, he is still technically bald, I mean, he's now got hair plugs 
Why are v discussing this?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 13, 2009)

LP??WTF!!!! 
LP SUX!!!CHESTER SUX!!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 13, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> LP??WTF!!!!
> LP SUX!!!CHESTER SEX!!!!!


SEX???
My god, and I thought there were only n00bs on this strange forum...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2009)

^Then you're in for a treat.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 13, 2009)

LOL.. was watching a kinky movie , came through this topic,typo-ed.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 13, 2009)

Seriously, LP has dissolved. chester is coming out with his own bull**** album this fall.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 13, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> LOL.. was watching a kinky movie , came through this topic,typo-ed.


How can you mistake "u" for "e"? They are too far apart on the keyboard anyway


----------



## Psychosocial (May 13, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Seriously, LP has dissolved. chester is coming out with his own bull**** album this fall.



True.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 13, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> By kids, Psychosocial and I mean "immature metalheads".
> I have all of LP's concerts, be it live in texas, Rock am Ring in 2004 or 2007, or Live Earth in Tokyo.
> After a while though, I found LP to be too boring and repetitive, and I moved on to metal greats of Metallica, Iron Maiden, Megadeth and recently, Children Of Bodom
> It's totally outrageous to compare LP to the pioneer's of the thrash metal genre, both are miles apart in terms of their music, genres audiences.
> ...



Check your PM


----------



## thewisecrab (May 13, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Check your PM


Thanks


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)

METALLICAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now people, dont tell me u neva heard any ear fu*king,blood sucking , head banging and life taking metal


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)

@ thewisecrab.....u listen to slipknot too??.....i do

check ur PM again


----------



## krates (May 14, 2009)

^^ hey suggest some metallica songs


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2009)

Enough of metallica. 

Lets move on to hammerfall,slipknot,soilwork,serenia,disturbed, killswitch engage,all that remains, as i lay dying... and many more. Metal FTW!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

'As I Lay Dying' FTW!


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)

some metallica songs



st. anger, the wait, dirty window, my word, shoot me again, all within my hands, frantic

FIGHT FIRE WITH FIRE, fade to black,trapped under ice,escape, creeping death
whiplash,metal militia,jump in the fire, hit the lights etc that will be enough for a day!!!


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)

imagine a guy on this bike (yep its a harley)
*www.totalmotorcycle.com/photos/2001models/2001-Harley-Davidson-FXDLDynaLowRider-small.jpg
with a black leather jacket, black denim trousers, black boots,black sunglasses
and LP music in the background..well that will suck...and wouldnt be fair on that guy or this bike...

now imagine the same but with metallica, judas priest or motorhead in the background!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2009)

Check out the fade to black cover by Disturbed. KE rox in concerts.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 14, 2009)

@Krates :-
Dont bother with Metallica. You'll just end up not liking it and insulting it.

Ok, whom do you like the most :-
Exodus, Possessed, Vio-Lence, Slayer or Anthrax ?

I love Exodus the most out of these .


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2009)

\Slayer/


----------



## eggman (May 14, 2009)

Backstreet Boys FTW!!


----------



## hullap (May 14, 2009)

eggman said:


> Backstreet Boys FTW!!



i could foresee that coming


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 14, 2009)

I enjoy music from linkin park but, i will go nuts to hear from metallica.

take a look


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 14, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Lol Metallica has a crowd full of people ranging from 13-60yrs old .



thats your (incorrect) assumption .... 

Most ppl above 35 can never stand heavy metal ....... i mean literally .......  it gives you a headache ...... i am yet to come across any 60 year old guy who enjoys heavy metal .... i would love to be shown one such character


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 14, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> imagine a guy on this bike (yep its a harley)
> *www.totalmotorcycle.com/photos/2001models/2001-Harley-Davidson-FXDLDynaLowRider-small.jpg
> with a black leather jacket, black denim trousers, black boots,black sunglasses
> and LP music in the background..well that will suck...and wouldnt be fair on that guy or this bike...
> ...



imagine yourself in a nightclub on the dance floor with a metallica single playing in the background .  its hard to come out of such a situation with your dignity intact , unless you are a crack addict with long hair  and a history of alcohol abuse . That still would nt be dignified 

I am ofcourse not claiming that any one band is superior to the other . just that Metallica are not the gods you ppl make them out to be . its just plain exaggeration .


----------



## krates (May 14, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> imagine a guy on this bike (yep its a harley)
> *www.totalmotorcycle.com/photos/2001models/2001-Harley-Davidson-FXDLDynaLowRider-small.jpg
> with a black leather jacket, black denim trousers, black boots,black sunglasses
> and LP music in the background..well that will suck...and wouldnt be fair on that guy or this bike...
> ...



but with this bike it will be more fair better than metallica guyz 

*www.t5net.de/specials/palatina_rs_rocket_3_28.jpg

^^ it's ROCKET ||| Fastest bike on earth


----------



## thewisecrab (May 14, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> thats your (incorrect) assumption ....
> 
> Most ppl above 35 can never stand heavy metal ....... i mean literally .......  it gives you a headache ...... i am yet to come across any 60 year old guy who enjoys heavy metal .... i would love to be shown one such character



Thats the case only in India 
Worldwide, there have been people in their late fifties head-banging with Metallica


----------



## sagar.best (May 14, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> thats your (incorrect) assumption ....
> 
> Most ppl above 35 can never stand heavy metal ....... i mean literally .......  it gives you a headache ...... i am yet to come across any 60 year old guy who enjoys heavy metal .... i would love to be shown one such character



+1 ...........


----------



## sagar.best (May 14, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> LP??WTF!!!!
> LP SUX!!!CHESTER SUX!!!!!




hahaha nobody said that they sucx ... well you was the only piece 

n Chester is my fav.



> Thats the case only in India
> Worldwide, there have been people in their late fifties head-banging with Metallica



well how can you say that did u had a survey or koi proof...??


----------



## thewisecrab (May 15, 2009)

sagar.best said:


> hahaha nobody said that they sucx ... well you was the only piece
> 
> n Chester is my fav.
> 
> ...


I've seen the Wembley concert of Metallica (2008  ) and there were quite a few dudes with salt-pepper hair.
Anyway, why do I have to prove to you that metal is the only way?
And yeah, LP does suck


----------



## geek_rocker (May 15, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> thats your (incorrect) assumption ....
> 
> Most ppl above 35 can never stand heavy metal ....... i mean literally .......  it gives you a headache ...... i am yet to come across any 60 year old guy who enjoys heavy metal .... i would love to be shown one such character


*shawn-knight.net/photos/truckoffail.jpg

Here is your proof: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOEp-xxqu3E

I wouldn't bash any band, but LP cannot be compared to sheer musicality and technicality of Metallica. My favourite song by Metallica right now would be One and the Orchestral version of Call of Ktulu.


----------



## abyss88 (May 15, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> thats your (incorrect) assumption ....
> 
> Most ppl above 35 can never stand heavy metal ....... i mean literally .......  it gives you a headache ...... i am yet to come across any 60 year old guy who enjoys heavy metal .... i would love to be shown one such character


you heard of AC-DC???? i dont think  u have...they are considered as pioneers of heavy metal..look at their age..


----------



## thewisecrab (May 15, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> you heard of AC-DC???? i dont think  u have...they are considered as pioneers of heavy metal..look at their age..


Even Metallica, Iron Maiden are in the early-late fifties 
 (ie.too many n00bs on this thread  )


----------



## abyss88 (May 15, 2009)

^^ thats what i'm saying...all that people over 35 get head aches while listening to metal is bullSh*t


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2009)

The most probable reason is that most of the typical indian 35+ guys grew up in the contemporary bollywood culture, making them numb headed. Moreover, they imagine their own necks will snap everytime they see true metal heads headbanging. I am saying most, 'cause I know some o' them who love metal as much as any GenX guy.

I too started listening to rock from LP,
-Hybrid Theory : Good
-Meteora : OK
-Reanimation : Recycled Bull****
-Minutes to Midnight : An Awful piece of ***** **** ***!

I am wholly into metal now. LP has run out of candies for the kids. 

+1 for Metallica.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2009)

Besides, how many artists have covered Metallica's songs and compare that to LP.


----------



## lolumad (May 15, 2009)

I don't understand most of the metal songs because of the screaming/growling.Can you guys recommend me a good  metal band.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 15, 2009)

Metal dosent give you headache... its the most technical and the most complex form of music and unless and until you dont have some sense of music/instruments, you wont enjoy it. Just go and checkout www.ultimate-guitar.com and ask how many of them love metal... I'm sure 70-80% of the guitar players are into metal.. or I can put it that way that 70-80% of the people who are in metal end up playing an instrument . Well, I even have proof to my 13-60yr old statement... how about you checking out Metal : A Headbanger's Journey... or Metallica's S&M Concert ? Metal is a headache only to numb-headed people .

You want non screaming/non growling band ? Why not... afterall thats what prog. metal is all about. Dream Theater, Dio, Iron Mainden, Megadeth(it has raspy vocals but no growling), Eluveitie, etc 

But well... LP is teh rulezzZZ!!!1one


----------



## sagar.best (May 15, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I've seen the Wembley concert of Metallica (2008  ) and there were quite a few dudes with salt-pepper hair.
> Anyway, why do I have to prove to you that metal is the only way?
> And yeah, LP does suck




well whatever bro apni apni choice..... i love LP and you love metallica  .... so har koi chaiye ki mere wali ki tarref hoye


----------



## sagar.best (May 15, 2009)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The most probable reason is that most of the typical indian 35+ guys grew up in the contemporary bollywood culture, making them numb headed. Moreover, they imagine their own necks will snap everytime they see true metal heads headbanging. I am saying most, 'cause I know some o' them who love metal as much as any GenX guy.
> 
> I too started listening to rock from LP,
> -Hybrid Theory : Good
> ...



well reanimation was bullshit .... and miuntes to midnight was OK  some songs were nice... 




from all the posts above that it's proved that mostly youngster like LP and 20+ like mettalica...

mettalica lovers are more here than LP .... 

tabbhi if LP came to india kaun kaun jayega....?? count me in at all cost...


----------



## thewisecrab (May 16, 2009)

I'm not 20+ 
neither is Psychosocial


----------



## geek_rocker (May 16, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Metal dosent give you headache... its the most technical and the most complex form of music and unless and until you dont have some sense of music/instruments, you wont enjoy it. Just go and checkout www.ultimate-guitar.com and ask how many of them love metal... I'm sure 70-80% of the guitar players are into metal.. or I can put it that way that 70-80% of the people who are in metal end up playing an instrument . Well, I even have proof to my 13-60yr old statement... how about you checking out Metal : A Headbanger's Journey... or Metallica's S&M Concert ? Metal is a headache only to numb-headed people .
> 
> You want non screaming/non growling band ? Why not... afterall thats what prog. metal is all about. Dream Theater, Dio, Iron Mainden, Megadeth(it has raspy vocals but no growling), Eluveitie, etc
> 
> But well... LP is teh rulezzZZ!!!1one



Are you on UG too?  Have you registered there?

One more thing, most of the UGers hate nu-metal.(yes, including slipknot).
And Metal is not for low-minded morons, you need to have sense of music and the techincality behind it, or else you'll not be able to enjoy it. Just like classical, which I also love.

Btw, Any Opeth fans here? We should start a Metalheads social group.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2009)

^I am not a big Opeth fan but they are great yeah... I have heard a lot from them . I am on UG too.. username is paranj.

BTW, sagar.best... I am 14yrs old... and that kinda proves that not only 20+ people like Metallica. 

Nu-Metal cant be considered metal at all. I was a big fan of Slipknot and now I dont like them at all. 

My views on LP album :-

Hybrid Theory :- Bullsh1t
Meteora :- Stinking Bullsh1t
Re-Animation :- A money earning trick by a bunch of money whores
Collision Course :- Even Jay-Z thought that he needed some money too... so here we go again
Minutes to Midnight :- a mediocre album and LP's best effort till date.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 16, 2009)

Anyone here tried Eluveitie?? 
A swiss symphonic metal band. Try inis mona. Its simply brilliant.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2009)

^I have heard all of their albums and I must say that they are awesome. The way they blend all the instruments together is just amazing!


----------



## lolumad (May 16, 2009)

How do you guys find out which song belongs to what category of metal e.g. Death metal.nu metal.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2009)

^By listening to them. Every sub-genre has an unique sound like death metal has low-pitched growling vocals with heavy guitar riffs and lyrics about gore, cannibalism, killing, etc

black metal has high pitched screaming vocals with MOSTLY tremolo picked frantic guitar riffs fast pounding drums with lyrics genreally related to satanism, anti-christ, atheism, etc

these are just two examples... but every genre has different sound.

And yes, one other way in which we find out is by NOT seeing Wikipedia because when it comes to music classification, Wikipedia is sh1t. It terms Children of Bodom as a melo death band.. WTF ?


----------



## thewisecrab (May 16, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Anyone here tried Eluveitie??
> A swiss symphonic metal band. Try inis mona. Its simply brilliant.


+1
Eluveitie is brilliant, never thought that folk instruments could be blended into metal so well 



geek_rocker said:


> One more thing, most of the UGers hate nu-metal.(yes, including slipknot).
> And Metal is not for low-minded morons, you need to have sense of music and the techincality behind it, or else you'll not be able to enjoy it. Just like classical, which I also love.


+1 for classical
My fav composer is Yanni, along with the "typical" likes of Mozart, Bach and Beethoven


----------



## geek_rocker (May 16, 2009)

Cob is a Melodic death metal band with classical influences. What do you think is their genre?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2009)

^They are a power metal with screeching vocals. Their latest album is more of a blackened thrash release


----------



## geek_rocker (May 16, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> +1
> Eluveitie is brilliant, never thought that folk instruments could be blended into metal so well
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, a classical fan on an Indian forum!!11
Bach is my favourite, followed by Beethoven, Handel, and Paganini. I don't really like Mozart except his famous Requiem. 

Metalheads, ever heard of Ne Obliviscaris? It's a new progressive black metal band and they are awesome.


----------



## geek_rocker (May 16, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^They are a power metal with screeching vocals. Their latest album is more of a blackened thrash release


I beg to differ.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2009)

^ok... but they arent melo death at all... their first album was a melo-death album with classical influences (Red Light in My Eyes )... but the later were more of power metal releases.. the latest being blackened thrash.


----------



## IITian (May 16, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Anyone here tried Eluveitie??
> A swiss symphonic metal band. Try inis mona. Its simply brilliant.



Eluveitie is good.Try other folk metal bands like korpiklaani, mithotyn, saltatio mortis, schandmul and tanzwut.


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2009)

How about startin a Digit metal head/headbangers community on Orkut?


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2009)

lolumad said:


> How do you guys find out which song belongs to what category of metal e.g. Death metal.nu metal.



Search for the band on last.fm. Hell, even wikipedia gives such details.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 18, 2009)

omg..what kind of stupid comparison is this..how can u compare metallica which belongs to a different genre than linkin park...what next..will u next compare with cradle of filth & pussycat dolls??


----------



## esumitkumar (May 18, 2009)

^^++1..tell that to NooB OP


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2009)

Guitar Hero : Metallica's out (woot)...

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm9p0GyRxgo

Ever gonna hear Guitar Hero : Linkin Park??


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Stupid to compare these two actually.


+1. i thought no one would mention this.

one is alternative other is metal. how can u compare. it boils down to individual preference.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

confused said:


> +1. i thought no one would mention this.



Heeyyyy!!!!



Kl@w-24 said:


> Absurd comparison.


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

ironman's post was in the 1st page i think!


----------



## ico (May 18, 2009)

नूबिज़म अपने सबसे अच्छे रूप में.....


----------



## sagar.best (May 19, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> omg..what kind of stupid comparison is this..how can u compare metallica which belongs to a different genre than linkin park...what next..will u next compare with cradle of filth & pussycat dolls??




well i didn't know that there are different metals genre and all ....so nevermind....


----------



## Psychosocial (May 21, 2009)

^ROFL .. metal as such cannot be a genre.. its all about its sub-genre.. heck, Metallica and Cannibal Corpse both are metal but listen to them... they will sound like they are out of two different worlds. Metal is all about it's sub-genres.

@All the metalheads :-

www.metal-archives.com   ...Anything you can ask for about a band!


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2009)

Cool Link...Gracias Psychosocial!


----------



## arpit_the_indian (May 21, 2009)

You should hear Unforgiven I, II and III. These songs are pretty cool, specially the guitar solo in Unforgiven III.


----------



## lolumad (May 21, 2009)

How is AC/DC.Are they Metal.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 21, 2009)

AC/DC is an Australian Hard Rock band... they aint metal.. but they are great! I like them!


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 25, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> you heard of AC-DC???? i dont think  u have...they are considered as pioneers of heavy metal..look at their age..





thewisecrab said:


> Even Metallica, Iron Maiden are in the early-late fifties
> (ie.too many n00bs on this thread  )




simple logic 

They started when they were much younger .....

and now they cannot stop , bcuz they are making a living out of it


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 25, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Even Metallica, Iron Maiden are in the early-late fifties
> (ie.too many n00bs on this thread  )



n00b ?? 

i doubt you have listened to even half the bands i have listened to 

heres a list 

this list is not updated its about 80 % complete .... excluding my collection of Christian Gospel tracks (i beleive ther may also be some mistakes in the list)
I happen to have either the complete collection or atleast their hit singles collection, due to spacial constraints i cannot post the album list  .....

Music runs in my family ...... a part of the collection was inherited from my Dad

PS : sorry for the  massive post


> 3 Doors to mars
> 30 seconds to mars
> 300 OST-2007
> *ACDC*
> ...


@wise crab 
Bottom Line
Sorry Dude , have listened to heavy Metal , still dont like it   ............


----------



## thewisecrab (May 25, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> n00b ??
> 
> i doubt you have listened to even half the bands i have listened to
> 
> ...


Arre yaar.. I didnt mean any harm in saying n00b, in fact I was referring to the OP for making such an absurd comparison, not you. 
I've heard most of the bands/artists you have posted.
I'm no saying that all of them suck or it's emo. 
Just that, till now, only classical and metal are the most technical and melodic genres that I have found 
Thats my opininon


----------



## Psychosocial (May 25, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> n00b ??
> 
> i doubt you have listened to even half the bands i have listened to
> 
> ...



Dude, it dosent matter how many bands you have heard... no need to boast about them... you have heard nearly half of what I have (metal only ) but that dosent make me greater than you.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2009)

Give metal a break and try porcupine tree. Will blow you guys off ur mind.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 26, 2009)

^Heard... all their albums are great. You can hear to Pain of Salvation if you want.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> imagine a guy on this bike (yep its a harley)
> *www.totalmotorcycle.com/photos/2001models/2001-Harley-Davidson-FXDLDynaLowRider-small.jpg
> with a black leather jacket, black denim trousers, black boots,black sunglasses
> and LP music in the background..well that will suck...and wouldnt be fair on that guy or this bike...
> ...


lol...stupid post really. 

<no offense>


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jun 19, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Dude, it dosent matter how many bands you have heard... no need to boast about them... you have heard nearly half of what I have (metal only ) but that dosent make me greater than you.



fine
sorry i got a little emo ....

 any Trance fans here ? my fav genre

Paul Van Dyk - Tell me why
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4Tv69RrDg&feature=fvst


----------



## demoninside (Jun 19, 2009)

what stupidity, How can you compare a legend with Kid,
A band which is active from 80's and had world's most successful tour, and giving hits after hit, still active, with a kid how had 2 good album and 9 yrs in Industry, If you ask even LP crew what they think about them being compared with Metallica, I am sure they will be happy just to hear that, beat thinking to compare.

They are still kids, we might compare them after they give 10 more yrs of good music, but I can see them fading already.

No comparison.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jun 19, 2009)

in the end... it doesn't even matter!!...

Linkin Park FTW!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 19, 2009)

abhi.eternal said:


> in the end... it doesn't even matter!!...
> 
> Linkin Park FTW!!


Master Of Puppets I'm pulling your strings....................
Twisting your mind, smashing your dreams.....................


Linkin Park is OK, worth a listen, but it's stupid to compare it with a legend with more than 30 years of head-bangin music


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^ +1

Anyway, LP was good when it used to release Hybrid Theory and Meteora. Not so after Minutes to Midnight. Collision Course isnt an all-out LP album, so won't consider it. Even "New Divide" is okay.

Metallica is a legend. Comparing it to LP isnt possible. They arent even the same Genre anymore. With "Minutes", LP became more pop than alternative metal, whereas Metallica has always fallen under the Metal Genre. Call it Death Metal, Thrash Metal, call it whatever u like, its still "Metal"lica.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 19, 2009)

Even if you combine YellPee, Breaking Benjamin, Bullet for my Valentine, Slipknot, all boy bands, Enrigay Iglesias, Madonna, devil knows what else, etc then also they cant compare with Metallica. 

Metallica are legends, pioneers and talented musicians who have a very firm command over there respective instruments. Their song writting is un-matchable and so is their technicality. Ask Brad Delson of YellPee to play Master of Puppet's mid solo.. heck, atleast tell him to try to play MoP's intro riff .


----------



## Krow (Jun 20, 2009)

^^^ +1. Anyways he is better suited @ Fort Minor than at LP>


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 21, 2009)

i have no idea why Lp is compared to legendary metallica.To me Lp are more of rapcore,heard couple of tracks thats it.i think Lp should be compared with limp bizkit.even if metallica decides to enter in rapcore department lp would get pawned easily with just remix of "st anger" track.lmaooo.....i am madly anger with you


----------



## Krow (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^Nw that I really begin to think, I can count on so many Metallica songs to bring that emotion/anger/whatever from within once u mention them. LP just makes me sick nwadays.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 23, 2009)

mediator said:


> Linkin park is for kids. Metallica on Guitar and Megadeath for removing disorientation and clearing some really aromatic ear dirt. Though psychedelic trance is the taste of the season. Well, who doesn't love trance. *www.smileyhut.com/music/wos_musik8.gif


 
+1
+1 for the trance...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2009)

> On March 7, 1999, Metallica was inducted into the San Francisco Walk of Fame. The mayor of San Francisco, Willie Brown, proclaimed the day "Official Metallica Day". Metallica was awarded the MTV Icon award in 2003, and a concert was held paying tribute to the band with artists performing Metallica songs. Performances included Sum 41 with a medley of "For Whom the Bell Tolls", "Enter Sandman", and "Master of Puppets". Staind covered "Nothing Else Matters", Avril Lavigne played "Fuel", hip-hop artist Snoop Dogg performed "Sad But True", Korn played "One", and Limp Bizkit performed a rendition of "Welcome Home (Sanitarium)".



Source : Wikipedia

Also read this kids: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallica#Legacy_and_influence


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 30, 2009)

^^
You can find most of those performances on YouTube


----------

